# When to soil test



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Planning to do annual testing. I just did one this summer after laying new sod. Is one time of the year better or more informative? If so, why? I'm working under the assumption that testing before the growing season is best for obvious reasons...
Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Rule !: soil test the same time each year.
Rule 2: don't test within 4-6 weeks of an soil application.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

What Ridgerunner said ^. Many test in spring, as soon as soil unfreezes. I personally test in late fall, as I like to use the long winter to research and plan for next year.


----------

